# One Hundred Thousands!



## Greg Truby (Jan 30, 2006)

A while back I was looking through the member list, sorted by total # of posts, and I noticed that MrExcel had over 95 members with over one thousand posts.  Today I noticed that shajueasow just got his gold star and gave MrExcel.com its 100<sup>th</sup> member with 1,000 or more posts!  So a big *"thanks"* to Bill for hosting this long-running party.    And "thanks" to all who have answered more questions than you've asked.   Just curious -- when was the last time Aladin actually posted a question?


----------



## NateO (Jan 30, 2006)

> Just curious -- when was the last time Aladin actually posted a question?



Not sure, but here's mine:

http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=58584

It was a good one.  

Thanks indeed, Bill. Great forums you've got, here.


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Jan 30, 2006)

I agree Nate - this is a good forum.  Long may it continue!

I loved your 'I hate Excel' in your last question!   

Any word on the stats we used to have?  Or is that no longer an option with the new software?

Andrew


----------



## NateO (Jan 30, 2006)

Heh, sometimes I do hate Excel, it's a love-hate relationship.  

That was actually my first question to the forums... 

I think my last question was about SQL and Lotus 1-2-3 files, which I worked out on my own, but turned out to be an interesting thread, in my estimation. 

The stats were really expensive and really hammering the board's performance so we, as a group, decided to remove them, as I recall.

Still, the site evolves continually, so you may or may not see them back at some point, Andrew.


----------



## MrExcel (Jan 31, 2006)

The 100th Gold Star.   Amazing.  

I remember my first question was way back on the first board and a few hours later, this fellow named Ivan from around the world came up with the solution.  I was blown away by how useful this forum could be!

Thanks to everyone for participating!


----------



## erik.van.geit (Feb 1, 2006)

> Just curious -- when was the last time Aladin actually posted a question?


here
http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=192589
the question was


> Could you possibly construct a small sample data and post it here along with the desired results?


----------



## whiteghost (Feb 2, 2006)

I remember back to when Nate's pic  DID Not look like it was taken for a Microsoft security badge


----------



## whiteghost (Feb 2, 2006)

Apologies to Nate


----------



## Greg Truby (Feb 2, 2006)

Funny, Erik, very funny... don't you have some unanswered posts you should be tending to?

Whiteghost, is that a comment on avatar aesthetics I hear coming from _you?!_

And interestingly enough, in addition to having 100 thousand-posters, we've got a little over 1,000 hundred-posters around here as well.


----------



## NateO (Feb 2, 2006)

> Apologies to Nate


Why's that? Nicest thing I've heard all day! No worries, mate. 



> I remember back to when Nate's pic DID Not look like it was taken for a Microsoft security badge


It does?


----------



## Greg Truby (Nov 7, 2006)

Well, I looked again this morning and Kristy has just passed the 10K mark.  So as of today (07 Nov 06) that gives us:<ul>[*]10 members @ 10,000+ posts[*]25 members @ 5,000+ posts[*]54 members @ 2,500+ posts[*]122 members @ 1,000+ posts &[*]1,301 members @ 100+ posts[/list]I think that when I joined Aladin was the only member of the 10K+ club.


----------



## Von Pookie (Nov 7, 2006)

I've done what now? Really? ...wow. That's kind of sad.

I wonder how many of those posts are here in the lounge--or the "continue in original thread" spiel


----------



## Oorang (Nov 10, 2006)

Yah, but this hare board needs some order and you just the one ta bring it


----------



## Von Pookie (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## erik.van.geit (Nov 10, 2006)

if you do not understand what Kristy's smilie represents, just do like I did:
click QUOTE and read the HTML


----------

